# 40k Army you'd refuse to play.



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Suppose that you won a competition and that you received a complete 40K army prize. The army could be painted to professional standards or not painted at all. The army wasn't picked by you. 

You tear off the cheap wrapping paper and to your horror see your least favourite army laid out.

Which army would it be? And why?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

A copy of the army I just finished painting. After my own effort, the though of needing to do it again, or of having to strip one army to have it all painted the same, would just make me ill.

But really, there is no army I'd refuse to play as or against. The understanding has to be made, though, that it will not likely remain the same as received long after its receipt.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Daaaaaark Eldaaaaaaar

i really, really detest almost every single model in the range. i'm very much obsessed with the aesthetic of an army. and i hate the DE. hate.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Come outta da closet torealis... We know your obsession with all things evil-space-elf have forced you into closet denial. Tell us what you really think.


----------



## Datadep5 (Dec 23, 2006)

Eldar/DE, or maybe nids... but mostly eldarish races. Can't stand the spikyness of them all.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

either necrons or Dark eldar, I HATE those armies, one for being robotic cheeze, the other for being spikey and useless


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Ultrasmurfs


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

mine would be....dark angels.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Probably Dark Eldar. As Torealis said, their models are just so uuuuugly.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably Black Templars. I dislike the way they have been hyped up etc. I'd probably sell them or do a Codex chapter with them in green or blue or maybe red.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Tau. No noses - no fun.
Kroot however are incredibly awesome.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anything thats primary colour is black, to me black as a basic colour scheme is very boring, i also hate necrons.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Witch Hunters.

Woman that fight wars?

Whatever.... :laugh:

The only female in our platoon out in Iraq actually forgot her rifle and went out on a mobile patrol....

"Wheres your gat?"
"Sorry sarge, I left it back in base"......priceless.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like Witch Hunters (duh), and most of the FMs I was stationed with were pretty hard corps. I wouldn't want to piss them off.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

either a 4000pt infantry only unpainted guard army I would just think of the amount of painting ang cry.

Or

dark angels only because I want to know their big secret which nobody knows.

EDIT: or any army where the list was written by me and teh bastard stole it


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine would be Eldar. Stupid pointy-headed weedy panzees. At least DE have the sense to be evil.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

DE because the models are so fugly and Tyranids because they are boring in the extreme imho.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Tyranids because they are boring in the extreme imho.


That and they are very hard to paint well.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Any army that was painted would be a bummer as the modelling side of the hobby is my thing. Unpainted free is free and i would be pretty happy.


----------



## Essim (Oct 31, 2007)

The Tau.

I hate those hideous blue-green self-righteous space communists!

They have no respect for cultures that oppose their own!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

have to be Dark Eldar. The vast majority of the range is terrible. I'm looking forward to seeing what the new range (late 08....) will bring and if it will be enough to convince me to collect them (as currently i love the fluff).


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Space marines damn box men


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

DE or Nids, hate em both


----------



## Sammus Ventris (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm, i would say ork , if you are lucky enough to actualy shoot somthing they are still but ugly and have the iq of a brick lol


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Would have to be a Dark Angels army. Fuck, that would suck.:ireful2:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bias bias :wink: Russ would be proud.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

ELDAR...

I actually won a free avatar of khaine (and lysander too) at GD last year, and they're both sitting around my room, in their little blisters, until I A: pick up Imperial Fists and B: find a way to get rid of that damned avatar. My eldar opponent already has one, so bleh.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally, someone sees the lurking evils behind the pointy headed panzee Eldar!!

-Dirge


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

DA and orks are cool! Hmmm i would probly hate 2 get DE too the models stink. I might think they dont when they get updated but niow they stink.


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Necrons

they have like no veriety for Modles


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Space Wolves- Sorry to all SW players its just i like clean and crisp:biggrin:


----------



## Ju'kosian (Nov 4, 2007)

an army I would not like to win.. Dark eldar.

I don't like the models, they do not have a very up to date codex..and I'm not that interested in the evil space elves... 

now those new orks on the other hand :grin:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Emporers Children army, they're not just stupidly named but they're also pink and purple!!


----------



## demonkin (Nov 2, 2007)

imperial guard bcause theyer just too plain at leat with all the other armies you have some degree of choice with imperial guard unless your playing apocolypse theyre a very plain army


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Bias bias :wink: Russ would be proud.


>> Na dude. Ecen if I didnae play Wolves, I wouldnae use Dork Angels. To dodgy and shady for my liking. If I wasnae a Wolf, I'd play Iron Hands. But a DA army would suck.k:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Bias bias :wink: Russ would be proud.


>> Na dude. Even if I didnae play Wolves, I wouldnae use Dork Angels. To dodgy and shady for my liking. If I wasnae a Wolf, I'd play Iron Hands. But a DA army would suck.k:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Dark Eldar. Every other army (including crons) seems to have some cool things in it, but DE just seem so rubbish IMO

My reaction would be "Um, thanks. EBAYED"


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Witch Hunters would be an army I would not want to have and would never play. 

I liked them better as the Sisters of battle but I would use them either. I would spend to much time trying to get their clothes off. So it would be naked chicks with guns gone wild.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Tyranids. Simply put... I hate bugs like Indiana Jones hates snakes.
I'd also have to say that I'm not a fan in general of anything "grotesque" like certain Chaos stuff.


Lord Sinkoran said:


> dark angels only because I want to know their big secret which nobody knows.


(Pssst, read the codex.)


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont like dark eldar as i think they are just bad, models and ingame, and also i dont like orks, not because of the models or the playstyle, I dunno why i just dont really like the idea...


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Eldar... unless it was 10000 raiders and no actual minis (aside from the special character who is with a raider) That is some serious fug.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Eldar....eather one. would note refuse them but they hold no intrest.

Now orks will almost definitly be my next army...if and when i finish my guard.


----------



## The Reborn (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd play as most armies except possibly Orks. Yes, they are funny sometimes, and you can get lots of them, but I just love elite infantry armies:biggrin: and *GOOD*armour saves, so Orks just don't cut it really:grin:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Well if i get it for free i couldnt care at all what army it is, it was free, think of the money you saved and if you don't like the army free basing material :biggrin:


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

Orks. I can't stand poor spelling.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

It would be general all Space Marine ranges...they are boring....to play and boring to play against......But they are cool to paint and Assemble.....and they look awsome too.....

Any other army I would be happy to receive.....would be a drag to get one I already have though..


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

I would have to say nids because i hate the gaunt models


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

DE is a no no for me, Guard doesnt nothing for me either i only like the kaskrin models and the stormtroopers.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL.... you guys are so picky, lol.

Take an army that you normally wouldn't care for and give it a test drive... see what it can do. It will most likely change your mind. Now, if the models are fugly, well that can't be helped, can it?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

It can be helped just GW dont care, Dark Eldar have been obviously the worst looking army in the past 5 years or so. Evan GW no that, yet they do nothing bout it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The Eldar range can substitute for everything in the Dark Eldar range with very few exceptions. That would be my first change if I were to begin another DE army.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Any chaos army. I hates em! Hate hate hate! Power armor is a crutch, boys and girls. I have been tempted to make a space marine army, but then I realized the pretty models were just trying to lure me away from my IG.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Eldar and Dark eldar, they dont seem to fit my style of play........ numbers


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

why so much hate for Tau and Nids?
Those are my two armies. D:

I would say Orks.
I can't stand their fluff or their models.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mechanised Forces. I prefer the idea of elite forces holding a last stand, so the 'cavalry' aren't really an ideal addition, as vehicles would just get in the way, unless they are walkers, or heavy tanks - 3 squads with a Rhino is just a bit of a waste of points, seeing as I can't field the 3 squads until turn 2/3 or if not, they are a very expensive storm bolter.

Instead of having a painted army, give me an army in boxes. I prefer the modelling side of the hobby to gaming at the minute.


----------



## VladicusMaximus (Mar 28, 2008)

I would really be upset if I got an army of Space Morons. They're boring, blocky, and not nearly challenging enough to play as. Although since their one of the most played armies I could just turn around and sell them for profit.

So other than that I guess I'd have to go ahead and dis Eldar. Partially because of the 25 players at my store about 10 of them play eldar, so I see play against them all the time and they make me sick just looking at them anymore.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

ant aLL metal army arrhhguke:


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Deamons, hands down. Stupidest idea ever. Seriously.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

Any thing chaos
for some reason i have never like chaos


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

None I wouldn't play, but Dark Eldar are my least faviroute because they are so, old. And ugly


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd probably do a facepalm if I got Necrons. I just really don't like how they play and their limited options in building an army. Dark Eldar would be a close second due to needing a model/rules update badly.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

for me it would be any battle suit heavy tau army( if i want transformers i'd buy bloody transformers) but as i generally build paint and sell most of my armies fairly quickly it would just be free cash to me anyway


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dark Eldar. End of story. Though, really, I wouldn't mind having the army, but I just HATE those models.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Any Eldar army. I can live and work with anything else but I hate the "Smeldar".


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Tau. I dislike everything about them.

Still, if this happened i'd instantly be thinking 'ebay, ebay, ebay...'


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

'Nids, there are just way too many off them:angry:! Seriously though they just dont suit my play style, I prefer elite armies such as Daemonhunters.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Have to be Crons hey, i tried collecting once but got bored within a week, just no variety, and not much modelling opportunities


----------



## Ohhailol (Mar 14, 2008)

Guard. I just dislike them. Unless it's Valhallians, then thats different =P


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ultramarines or Catachan, just looking at them makes me want to be sick. uke:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

dark eldar or IG (unless its a tank heavy army). but its not really a problem for me because i have friends who would love to buy both armies off me. win/win situation


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

The 'Crons I cant stand trying to kill what wont die, and plus I could understand the frustration of trying to kill them. Nooooo why wont the destroyer die even though i killed it 3 times


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

If i recieved an army of painted ultramarines i would melt them for terrain and conversion materials. If they weren't painted i would probably sell them so i could buy my own boxes. I hate standard looking space marines. Eldar? No. Dark Eldar? Eldar except uglier and more fragile. No. 

I wouldnt mind any of the other races.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

why dont people like the DE?? My brother has them and they are pretty damn good, especially if you get in close combat with them, the wyches and DE lord can really wrack up some kills quick because of their combat drug ability


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

sisters of battle, cool theme, ok models, ok in battle, JUST UNLIKEBLE


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

i surprised no one said this but orks 

i hate the sense of no discipline that you have with the orks and im not the only one my uncle feels the same perfect against because i always feel confident fighting them but otherwise i hate them


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Daemonhunters, hands down.

If you don't field Greyknights, then the list is weak.
Greyknights themselves are waaaay too expensive points-wise for what they do. Sure, they're great at everything... but their only transport is the Land Raider, which is itself uber-expensive, giving you only less models in your already small army.
Greyknights on foot are slow, and deep-striking GK terminators suck even more points out of your list.
Besides Land Raiders, Dreadnoughts are your only other choice for anti-vehicle firepower... and dreads are walking coffins.

Not that my local gamestore hosts the best players in the world or anything, but no GK army has ever won a tournament there; and we have two really decent GK players.

I have played with them on multiple occasions myself and the army has really cool models... that's it.
They don't have the numbers or versatility beyond being great at H2H and anti-infantry ranged combat. That may sound awesome, but it's all they do; and as a small army, that isn't enough to win games by itself.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Necrons, they are so narrow with their unit selection and their models are decent at best. their heroes are good though, but they can be killed fairly easily if targeted by the appropriate weapons.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

i would refuse to play as tau, orcs and tyranids

none of the them look good

-Posts merged, as it was a double post. TSOH-


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine would have to be Tau (dislike the battlesuits and rules) I would then probably sell them so I could get things from the new Daemons army


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

It would be Ultramarines because i hate them and think they are a bunch of crap!!! A a really, really big pile of CRAP!!!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i love the tau battlesuits - so many converting oppertunities...
the same applies for the rest of the Tau army.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

i would refuse to play as eldar , uhh i hate the pansies.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd ate to find a pile o orks due to having to buy so much green paint

i'd also hate DE cuz they look so rubbish

and prolly jsut sell any necrons or Sm, not for dislike but becuz they don't hold anything particually interesting


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Hmm. Free is free. But in the spirit of complaining about stuff... Winning a bog standard necron army wouldnt exactly be awesome. If i wanted a drybrushed metal necron army i could do it myself in about a week. That wouldnt exactly be great prize.

Edit: Actually thinking about it new demons may actually make me cough up my lungs


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

The army i'd least like to get: DA. Now i've got nothing against guys who swing the wrong way but i really hate DA, so annoying, fluffwise they think they're great but they haven't REALLY done anything 

Although, i would love to sell the DA.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

dark eldar or guard i hate both of them


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> either necrons or Dark eldar, I HATE those armies, one for being robotic cheeze, the other for being spikey and useless


You said it all...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Crimson Fists. I just hate the colour scheme, otherwise maybe Tau. I respect their fire power but want my troops to be able to survive a charge.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Necrons and Dark Eldar, purely for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Chaos... I almost always play against them!


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't say as I would refuse any army (because of the power of almighty Ebay) but if I *had* to choose, it would be Necrons. I already own a few, and I really regret buying them. They're like Marines... With out the fluff, or the conversion potential, or the Tanks, or the model range, or the 'cool' factor. They're just so... beige uke: 

Better to be a dime-a-dozen Marine than a putrid beige skeleton.


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wou;d have to say DE simply because playing them would be great fun+ good fluff, but having to look at the models hunrts after about 30 secs. plus they'd most like ly be trying to get rid of them for the new ones coming out *eventually*:threaten:

next worse is Necrons by a long shot and we all no why.

Best senario= A. Nids(current army and you can never have to many gaunts trust me):wink:
B. Iron hands(loyalist iron warriors=cool) or Slanesh(?) chaos theemed army( what can i say i play both sided of the SM field):wink: too much good fluff on both.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Anything human.

Space Marines, Imp. Guard, Daemon Hunters, Inquisistion... and any others i missed.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

For me it would be anything where the basic troops have a 3+ armour save.
They're tedious to play against, and tedious to play with.
Especially goddamn necrons.
goddamn necrons


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always thought it was a little silly to refuse to play against an army. Sure, there can be super dumb armies out there, but that's almost always a build issue rather than the army itself. If your opponent keeps bringing an army you can't beat, you can either get better, or if it genuinely is broken, then tell them to stop being a punk and make an army to actually play the game with, rather than just win the game with effortlessly. 

That being said, there are armies that I, personally, wouldn't really want to play as. Tau come to mind, actually-- they're considered the cheater army around here, largely because of our play styles, and it's not worth bringing an army that just pisses people off to play against, even if the models are cool. I figure that even with all the groaning about how Space Marines are so overplayed, people are still going to play against them-- they're too integral to 40k, and they're what all things are measured against.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

None because I love killing


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Have to split it into Aesthetics and play style+fluff for me

Aesthetics would have to be the Dark Eldar just dont like their range though this may change with new models.
Playstyle + fluff rules out Tyranids for me, i just dont like their look and the lack of a personal quality about them kills me, though their models are pretty good looking.

Best case for me would be either IG, Eldar or Chaos


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

the only one i would decline is nids because i already have more gaunts than i can shake a cat at.

not because i hate them, its just that i think all the armys are ok and if there free there FREE!

and i love to paint stuff anyway


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i hate ultra marines =( they so pointless i dont kno why they exist


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Essim said:


> The Tau.
> 
> I hate those hideous blue-green self-righteous space communists!
> 
> They have no respect for cultures that oppose their own!


Every race has no respect for cultures that oppose their own...  You name 1 race that is  Even the Tau which I think are the least of evil force everyone to follow the "Greater Good"


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Tyranids Necrons Eldar and Dark Eldar. Nuff said.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

unpainted tau, infantry guard, or salim han eldar


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

i dislike eldar and dark eldar AND necrons , i dont like eldar because i think they look a bit flimsy ( i play orks for preference so im used to chunky stuff) and necrons are just boringly sameish , they all look alike :shok: if i got any of those armies i would endevour to sell them and buy more lootas and boyz ( im a footslogger :biggrin .


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Ultrasmurfs



Seconded!!


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

dark eldar


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

The Ultrasmurfs


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

well it seems every one has said dark eldar is everyone afraid of playing them and losing to them its this or they cant play them and dont want to figure out how to play them the models arent that bad i quite like them the jetbike is the coolest looking bike in the 40k universe in my opinion and for an army if i won one and didnt want it it would be space marines as they are boring and repetitive even each of the other "special chapters" use all the same models just they look different and have a slighlty different ruling - wow what will they think of next for the marines - nothing


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably Necrons. I don't mind 'em, but there's only so much dry-brushing I can take before I get homicidal.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Painted to a prefessional/Eavy Metal standard - none, I'll happily take anyone off your hands and learn to play with em, even if badly.

Unpainted, unassembled - Hmm, probably Witch Hunters 'Sister of Battle heavy' that many identikit haircuts and faces would make Druchii in space cry. Or as a few have said Necrons, I can be arshed with all that green tube placement after painting nonsense.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

most probably tau - commie Bstards.....


----------

